# Vic 2018 Xmas in July Case Swap



## idzy (8/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

July 20th-22nd 2018 @ Eagle Point Caravan Park and Foreshore

Host - droid
Brewer - husky

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3.
4.

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3.
4.


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4. 

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4.


----------



## idzy (8/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4. 

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4.

Swappers
1. Idzy


----------



## Nullnvoid (8/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4. 

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4.

Swappers
1. Idzy
2. Nullnvoid


----------



## AJ80 (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4. AJ80
5. 

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4. AJ80
5. 

Swappers
1. Idzy
2. Nullnvoid
3. AJ80
4.


----------



## Mardoo (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid 
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.

Swappers
1. Idzy
2. Nullnvoid
3. AJ80
4. Mardoo
5.


----------



## micbrew (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8

Swappers
1. Idzy
2. Nullnvoid
3. AJ80
4. Mardoo
5.Micbrew
6.JB
7


----------



## droid (9/7/17)

Swoit! Can someone put me down to swap please.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL


----------



## MartinOC (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew


----------



## husky (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky


----------



## droid (9/7/17)

coming together nicely gents!


----------



## Curly79 (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79


----------



## technobabble66 (9/7/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66


I'm totes in!
(**** me eagle point is a loooong way off!)


----------



## homebrewnewb (17/8/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb


lucky 13
(**** me eagle point is a loooong way off!)
always wanted to see that part of the world though.


----------



## malt junkie (17/8/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb


----------



## malt junkie (26/11/17)

On the drive home from Cam's today I had a thought; this swap is closer to my dad in Bega than most attending, should we open a new thread to invite our brewing brothers on the south coast of NSW and allow them to experience a true weekend brew experience.

What say yee, we have a big campsite to fill!!!


----------



## BrockHops (27/11/17)

Geez, after reading about your adventures of the weekend and wishing I was there, I have set my sights on the Xmas in July shindig, but, seeing that Eagle point is closer to Sydney than Mildura, I probably won't...
Unless I get together a Northwest Vic. Posse together[emoji57] 
It would be an epic road trip though!
Brock


----------



## Dr_Rocks (27/11/17)

**** it...

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/11/17)

Dr_Rocks said:


> **** it...
> 
> Droid is hosting at Eagle Point
> 
> ...



That's the attitude!


----------



## MartinOC (27/11/17)

After the magnificent smoked Brisket effort from Ben, do we have a voluntary hand-up for catering officer for this one?


----------



## Dr_Rocks (27/11/17)

MartinOC said:


> After the magnificent smoked Brisket effort from Ben, do we have a voluntary hand-up for catering officer for this one?


Equal props to idzy on the brisket.......he put in the hard yards but then made the poor life decision and left us for some shit gig requiring a suit and tie.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (27/11/17)

What tha! Already? I'm not going to end up last on the list this time.

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer


----------



## Midnight Brew (28/11/17)

Whoops! This one got away from me. 

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Midnight Brew

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6.Micbrew
7.JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/11/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Whoops! This one got away from me.
> 
> Droid is hosting at Eagle Point
> 
> ...


No it didn't MB....no.s 9 and 16?


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/11/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> Whoops! This one got away from me.
> 
> Droid is hosting at Eagle Point
> 
> ...



Are you on the same drugs as Martin? You are on twice .


----------



## laxation (28/11/17)

I thought I'd replied to this one..
For food if I can get a trailer I can bring up my smoker and talk to ben about maybe doing a big long brisket. Will depend on the date though, won't be able to get a friday off work in June.

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation


----------



## Whiteferret (28/11/17)

Ok I'm in depending on date.
Droid can you get us some prices on camp sites at the park maybe you can get us a group discount. Might just swag it but my camper trailer has a nicer matress.

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret


----------



## droid (2/12/17)

Eagle Point Caravan Park fees @Whiteferret

it's pretty cheap - I'm sure they will look after us, it will be July and not on School Holidays, just have to check when they are and do early July


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/12/17)

Ok - but only for an hour or so

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret
20. GrumpyPaul

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret
19. GrumpyPaul

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret
18. GrumpyPaul


----------



## droid (2/12/17)

date will be up on the first page soon hopefully! then we can copy and paste the last updated list and ad the deets to the top

I will get some camera footage of the park and the sites that we should book out and prices - as soon as these 1000year floods subside!

ed> thanks to Manticle for updating the first page to help out with Dates ~ I've chosen this date because School Holidays are the two weeks prior and the park may be busy, the following week should be nice and quiet, till we get there anyway

it's plenty of time to book in a day off or whatever - so I hope that works out for the majority


----------



## droid (2/12/17)

Droid is hosting at Eagle Point

July 20th-22nd 2018 @ Eagle Point Caravan Park and Foreshore

Host - droid
Hosts Biatch - ?
Brewer - husky
Brewers Biatch?
Food Boss - 
Food Boss's Biatch - 


Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret
20. GrumpyPaul

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret
19. GrumpyPaul

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret
18. GrumpyPaul


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/12/17)

You little beauty!!! It falls on a weekend I don't have my boys. Means I will have more success in coming .


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/12/17)

So how far from Château le Droid is this camping ground


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/12/17)

Happy to put my hand up for hosts biatch or brewers biatch.


----------



## droid (2/12/17)

GrumpyPaul said:


> So how far from Château le Droid is this camping ground



we're gonna set-up camping and will have a walk of about 10meters to a massive rotunda styled building with power, water, 6 tables, 2 BBQ's and a view across Lake King

my place is not far away, it won't actually be at my place


----------



## TheWiggman (9/12/17)

Droid is hosting at way out at Eagle Point

July 20th-22nd 2018 @ Eagle Point Caravan Park and Foreshore

Host - droid
Hosts Biatch - ?
Brewer - husky
Brewers Biatch - TheWiggman (team GINGERBEER)
Food Boss -
Food Boss's Biatch -


Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret
20. GrumpyPaul
21. TheWiggman

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret
19. GrumpyPaul
20. TheWiggman

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret
18. GrumpyPaul
19. TheWiggman


----------



## malt junkie (9/12/17)

Droid is hosting at way out at Eagle Point

July 20th-22nd 2018 @ Eagle Point Caravan Park and Foreshore

Host - droid
Hosts Biatch - ?
Brewer - husky
Brewers Biatch - TheWiggman (team GINGERBEER)
Coffee Biatch-
Food Boss -
Food Boss's Biatch -


Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret
20. GrumpyPaul
21. TheWiggman

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret
19. GrumpyPaul
20. TheWiggman

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret
18. GrumpyPaul
19. TheWiggman


Bloody amateurs how can you forget the coffee!!


----------



## droid (18/12/17)

Got a local fella interested... Brent came around to have a gander at my set-up and chat. Nice fella - has an AG set-up in progress as a build but also brewing on it.

He's talking pulled pork sliders and getting in on the cubing and swapping so that sounds good - I was sold with the sliders to be honest


----------



## Grott (18/12/17)

[QUOTE="droid, post: 1494135, member: 3717]

He's talking pulled pork sliders [/QUOTE]

Can they be posted?


----------



## droid (18/12/17)

can you?


----------



## knot_gillty (18/12/17)

Droid is hosting at way out at Eagle Point

July 20th-22nd 2018 @ Eagle Point Caravan Park and Foreshore

Host - droid
Hosts Biatch - ?
Brewer - husky
Brewers Biatch - TheWiggman (team GINGERBEER)
Coffee Biatch-
Food Boss -
Food Boss's Biatch -


Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret
20. GrumpyPaul
21. TheWiggman
22. knot_gillty

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret
19. GrumpyPaul
20. TheWiggman

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret
18. GrumpyPaul

I’ve got no idea what the **** I’m doing and haven’t brewed a beer before but I’m coming!! I’ll bring a few bottles of mead, help out where I’m needed and learn what I can.


----------



## Nullnvoid (18/12/17)

So what's the dealeo @droid, should we book sites or will you organise something. I was thinking I might bring the van down, comfier to sleep in


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/12/17)

I'll probable sleep in my wagon as usual if possible. Or pitch a tent, same thing/site etc. Shared sites? if it has to play that way. How many tents to a site? I'll pay in advance no worries. In winter it sounds like we are going to own this joint for the weekend etc. It'll be so awesome


----------



## idzy (18/12/17)

droid said:


> we're gonna set-up camping and will have a walk of about 10 meters to a massive rotunda styled building with power, water, 6 tables, 2 BBQ's and a view across Lake King. My place is not far away, it won't actually be at my place


This is stepping slightly outside of the norm and we will probably need to confirm a number of things. I am thinking of my trips to the caravan park security, intoxication, noise, privacy, etc. Other considerations for brewing are power supply and power requirements, parking of trailers, sites, etc.

Do you have some photos, etc.? I must admit, my heart did skip a beat.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/12/17)

Very Civil are the swap meets. I've seen two swap meets and they are so passive really. Main event its all over by midnight from my experience so far as that the norm I think and definitely not a load and rowdy event.


----------



## droid (19/12/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> So what's the dealeo @droid, should we book sites or will you organise something. I was thinking I might bring the van down, comfier to sleep in





idzy said:


> This is stepping slightly outside of the norm and we will probably need to confirm a number of things. I am thinking of my trips to the caravan park security, intoxication, noise, privacy, etc. Other considerations for brewing are power supply and power requirements, parking of trailers, sites, etc.
> 
> Do you have some photos, etc.? I must admit, my heart did skip a beat.



I will be taking a video of the area - there is no problem doing it at my place if people are concerned about getting shut down which is legitimate. I will take a vid of the park and also my place but this won't happen till the first two weeks of Jan when I am on hols. That's a solid 6 months from the swap.

I have spoken to the Caravan Park people, it will be very quiet at that time but all I can do is show you guys the camp sites and the brewing area. I wanted people to experience the Lake by brewing nearby with the Lake in full view. Seems a long way to come to brew in someones back yard, but at least it's private property and I can inform the neighbors of their impending doom.

If it was here at my place I would want things quiet at 12am respecting the people living around us.

It will work out - just give me a week or so to finish work and get a vid. I might even get a drone vid from a mate.

The other thought was to brew on a large farm property overlooking the lake - but we wouldn't have power...


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/12/17)

More than 6 months away but I'm excited!

So you have spoken to the caravan park owners? Did you let them know what they are in for? Especially with the brewing side of things. That's what concerns me the most. We are pretty relaxed and I wouldn't call us rowdy or anything crazy but the brewing side can be a bit overwhelming. 

Worse case I might have a plan c of d? But we might not have power as well. But plenty of space and just down the road from Droid.


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/12/17)

Actually I also have a plan e but it involves a buy in of a certain "flower St" address


----------



## knot_gillty (19/12/17)

Park owners would probably want in on it all being Gippslanders!! 

I’m bringing my van down.


----------



## EastVicLad (19/12/17)

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret
20. GrumpyPaul
21. TheWiggman
22. knot_gillty
23. EastVicLad

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret
19. GrumpyPaul
20. TheWiggman
21. EastVicLad

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret
18. GrumpyPaul
19. EastVicLad



Was Talking To Droid yesterday and I could bring the smoker down and do some Jalipeno poppers and a big pulled pork for some sliders if your all keen... 


Pretty keen for my first case swap...


----------



## EastVicLad (19/12/17)

droid said:


> Got a local fella interested... Brent came around to have a gander at my set-up and chat. Nice fella - has an AG set-up in progress as a build but also brewing on it.
> 
> He's talking pulled pork sliders and getting in on the cubing and swapping so that sounds good - I was sold with the sliders to be honest




Hahahaha didn't see this before i replied to the thread... The sliders sound like a go then...


----------



## knot_gillty (22/12/17)

laxation said:


> I thought I'd replied to this one..
> For food if I can get a trailer I can bring up my smoker and talk to ben about maybe doing a big long brisket.



Would you like me to try and get some venison? Smoked venison brisket or something like that would be good.


----------



## laxation (24/12/17)

I don't know much about venison except I thought it had a lot less fat, if it does it wouldn't smoke as well


----------



## knot_gillty (25/12/17)

laxation said:


> I don't know much about venison except I thought it had a lot less fat, if it does it wouldn't smoke as well



Yeah heaps less fat. Would depend on when it’s shot too. Leading into mating they’re all a bit fatter. That’d be now-March ish sort of. A sambar spikey I shot a few weeks ago had nice fat on it. Made cabana, Strasberg, sausages, mince and steak out of it. I’ll see how I go closer to the date. If I end up nailing one I’ll do a heap of cabana, salami, jerky and shit like that and bring it. 

Got a mate that might be keen to come up too. Mainly for a weekend away. We’ll get him working!

Edit: had to add jerky!! Can’t forget the jerky this time!


----------



## MartinOC (25/12/17)

knot_gillty said:


> Host/Coffee Biatch (you've got the machinery, right?) - droid.
> Hosts Biatch - MartinOC
> Brewer - husky
> Brewers Biatch - TheWiggman (team GINGERBEER)
> ...



If you can source venison ('sounds like you can) & can cook stuff ('sounds like you can), then I'm in as your food biatch (I just dobbed you in as-such), as well as doing the Host's Biatch thang if no-one else wants the job?

Feel free to change stuff if that doesn't fit with you.

'Doesn't matter if you've never brewed anything from scratch before (which is what we do). It can be a bit daunting to see homebrewing happen on a small commercial scale, but everything is the same if you're doing 10/100/1000 litres.

I can guide you through coordinating the food stuff closer to the date. It's just a group PM thing & collecting $'s.

Welcome to The Vortex! Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## knot_gillty (26/12/17)

Oh shit, I never said I could cook the stuff... hahaha. I get someone to make the salami, cabana etc. I think laxation was putting himself up as food boss.. 

I’ll do it, all good. Let me know what I’d need to bring and do and I’m in.


----------



## MartinOC (26/12/17)

Ah! I love fresh meat....


----------



## droid (21/1/18)

the c/park does not have prices post 30th June but hopefully they are the same/similar, it is off-peak
*Fees per night (2 peeps 1 car)
View of Lake King* - ie near rotunda, public BBQ's table and a playground
Powered $43.50
Unpowered $23.50
*Standard*
Powered $25
Unpowered 18.50

The road on the right is local traffic, the one on the left is more just for c/park comings and goings. The one on the top is a no through road along the lakeside so gets rubber neckers and people pull up there to have kids parties at the pavillion
The blue bit at the top of the screen is Lake King which runs right across the front of the park



I'm thinking brekky in the Rotunda for sure
I have room for swags with parking opposite our house at the school or right out the front as well, our neighbours may be away and have offered up there private back lawn for campers too and they have an outdoor toot - just have to see where they're at closer to the date, actually my other neighbour is pretty cool and he has a private front lawn area too, though he is behind a couple of units and those people would not want to be disturbed, so it would be sleeping only, not sitting around a fire singing - they'll all be warned though

cheers eh


----------



## Whiteferret (22/1/18)

My Brother is there at the moment here's a couple of pics of the rotunda


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/1/18)

Whiteferret said:


> My Brother is there at the moment here's a couple of pics of the rotunda
> 
> View attachment 111285
> 
> View attachment 111286



Your brother looks tiny


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (22/1/18)

I thought rotundas were round?


----------



## droid (23/1/18)

ok so it's a pavillion ...


----------



## JB (23/1/18)

Mayor of Mildura said:


> I thought rotundas were round?



Don't they just have to be 'Rotund', MOM?

... & lol @ N&V


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/1/18)

JB said:


> Don't they just have to be 'Rotund', MOM?
> 
> ... & lol @ N&V


I was concerned that there would be a whole bunch of guys driving around lost looking for a round building.


----------



## Mardoo (23/1/18)

Always civic minded, of course.


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/1/18)

So what's the plan, are we staying at the caravan park or at your/neighbours place?

Do we need to book? Will they be expecting our booking?


----------



## knot_gillty (23/1/18)

I’ll be staying at the caravan park. I’ll book a site in the coming weeks if I remember... 

Heading to Lakes tomorrow until Monday, might swing on down for a bit of a gander. I’ll let you know droid and maybe catch up for a beer?


----------



## droid (23/1/18)

knot_gillty said:


> I’ll be staying at the caravan park. I’ll book a site in the coming weeks if I remember...
> 
> Heading to Lakes tomorrow until Monday, might swing on down for a bit of a gander. I’ll let you know droid and maybe catch up for a beer?



sure man, sounds like a plan


----------



## droid (23/1/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> So what's the plan, are we staying at the caravan park or at your/neighbours place?
> 
> Do we need to book? Will they be expecting our booking?



it's government run so there seems to be no bulk discount. It's up to you Russ, you can have swag space at my place or stay at the park - do whatever takes your fancy, it will be quiet at the park no booking required imho


----------



## droid (23/1/18)

^quiet until you feckers get there anywho


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/1/18)

Sounds good mate. I won't worry about it any more and organise something closer to the time. Probably on the way down


----------



## MastersBrewery (23/1/18)

I might bring the ball and chain and the young fella to run round the park causing havoc while swap takes it's inevitable course. So I'll be grabbing a site in the next few weeks. Far enough away from the action so the Missus can sleep.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/1/18)

droid said:


> ^quiet until you feckers get there anywho


Would it be courteous, maybe prudent, to warn them at least?


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/1/18)

What are we brewing? I can't remember if it has been worked through.

Probably a good time to start if not.......We only have 6 months!


----------



## JB (24/1/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> What are we brewing? I can't remember if it has been worked through. Probably a good time to start if not.......We only have 6 months!



Wasn't it a double decoction lager?


----------



## JB (24/1/18)

jks  start a thread & take a poll


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/1/18)

Double decoction amber lager RIS it is


----------



## JB (24/1/18)

https://www.craftbeer.com/editors-picks/golden-stout-oxymoron-or-legit-beer-style


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/1/18)

Koala scat ale?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (24/1/18)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Koala scat ale?


Ohh baby...


----------



## droid (24/1/18)

We just bought a speed boat and I know from doing the Postie run on Raymond Island that there are Koalas there, it's a tourist attraction - what could possibly go wrong with some kind of high speed, dark, early morning jaunt to the island looking for scat!?


----------



## Nullnvoid (24/1/18)

When I was on Raymond Island a year or so ago there were heaps of koalas! 

Possibly all full of chlamydia . Best we boil it well


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/1/18)

siiick aunts


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/1/18)

Looks like that is settled then...


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/1/18)

Settled on the ground mostly. You may find some get caught in the branch joins or hollows in the trunks. That would be the better quality skat I'd imagine.


----------



## JB (25/1/18)

Would you recommend wlp059 for this one?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (25/1/18)

Yes, it really complements the faecal aromas!


----------



## knot_gillty (25/1/18)

Probably head down to Eagle Point on Saturday @droid. You around for a beer? I’ll pm my number and we’ll catch up. Saturday or Sunday anyway, depending on fishing...


----------



## Mardoo (25/1/18)

Wait, wasn’t there a Tears if Orphans RIS mentioned somewhere along the way?


----------



## husky (26/1/18)

Thanks for the hospitality yesterday @droid and apologies for the little tacker busting up your place!
Forgot to mention also that the Riwaka flower brew grew on me and I preferred it as it warmed up a bit.
@Mardoo I have some burners for you fella. I'm brewing in the shed all day tomorrow if you're free if not during the week is fine. I can even drop off to you if you have stuff going on.

Eagle point is a nice place, plenty of options for the brew location too which may be best left till closer to the day to decide. If the usual applies where attendees drop like flies a week out then Droids house may be the go. If not and theres heaps of peeps the caravan park would work if we brew on their land and use the rotunda as a social hub.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/1/18)

Haven't been on much over the hols... i should have. I got back from Lakes Entrance yesterday. Even went to Paynesville and raymond island. ..didn't even make the connection that in was so close to droids place. I should've dropped in to say hi b to.


----------



## idzy (29/5/18)

Hi All, this is still happening. Venue has changed to mine in Ferntree Gully 20-22 July. If you are keen to come, please PM for details.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (9/6/18)

idzy said:


> Hi All, this is still happening. Venue has changed to mine in Ferntree Gully 20-22 July. If you are keen to come, please PM for details.


new to homebrew and the forum so excuse my ignorance but what are cubists?


----------



## Tricky Dicky (9/6/18)

idzy said:


> Hi All, this is still happening. Venue has changed to mine in Ferntree Gully 20-22 July. If you are keen to come, please PM for details.


Hi mate, I'm a newbie to this HB lark so what's this meet all about, what goes on?


----------



## Nullnvoid (10/6/18)

Hey Tricky Dicky,

Welcome aboard. The case swap is a weekend where we all get together and swap beers. If you want to be involved you bring 24 of the same beer and you walk away with 24 different beers from everyone that has signed up. 

Also on the weekend we brew 6-700 litres of beer. I think this time around it's going to be a ESB. This gets divided up amongst the "cubers" who bring a 20 litre cube and take it home to ferment. This really has evolved to be what the weekend is all about. Brewing a massive amount of beer on a cobbled together system.

Everyone brings bottles of beer and kegs and we sample these through the weekend. There is plenty of room to camp at these events so you don't have to drive anywhere. We start setting up Friday afternoon and finish up on Sunday sometime. 

Where about's do you live? You are more than welcome to come and check it out, be involved or just watch. There is something for everyone!

Also I forgot to mention, we eat like kings! There is a food crew and we eat brilliantly all weekend!

PM me or Idzy if you want more details.


----------



## Tricky Dicky (10/6/18)

Nullnvoid said:


> Hey Tricky Dicky,
> 
> Welcome aboard. The case swap is a weekend where we all get together and swap beers. If you want to be involved you bring 24 of the same beer and you walk away with 24 different beers from everyone that has signed up.
> 
> ...





Nullnvoid said:


> Hey Tricky Dicky,
> 
> Welcome aboard. The case swap is a weekend where we all get together and swap beers. If you want to be involved you bring 24 of the same beer and you walk away with 24 different beers from everyone that has signed up.
> 
> ...



Sounds really interesting but as I am just about to keg my first brew kit and don't intend to bottle at this stage, how would it work for a keg only brewer? BTW is it being held at FTG ? I'm in Lilydale Vic.


----------



## ShonkytonkBrewer (10/6/18)

Tricky Dicky said:


> Sounds really interesting but as I am just about to keg my first brew kit and don't intend to bottle at this stage, how would it work for a keg only brewer? BTW is it being held at FTG ? I'm in Lilydale Vic.



Tricky Dicky
Yes being held in FTG.

If you want to join in as a swapper - you need to bottle at least that batch. The advantage is you will go home with 20odd awesome beers from other brewers.

If you dont want to swap you are always welcome to attend - hang out, watch the big brew, talk shit, talk about brewing, taste others beers. Quite acceptable to drop in for a little or a long while.

Message @Nullnvoid or @idzy for the details you wont regret it. Its a great weekend no matter how much time you go for. And you get to meet some great blokes...and a few ordinary ones.


----------



## smertin (10/6/18)

wow this sounds like an amazing time! im pretty new to brewing. done 3 BIAB's with a stock pot on a burner in the garden, the mrs just treated me to a robobrew as an early birthday pressie though 
Just made a stout today but keen for getting my moneys worth from the machine! what date in july is it? have some family over for my birthday mid july. how do I keep notified about future meet ups if i cant make this one though? would love to get a brew ready that ive taken my time about to give out to everyone!


----------



## Nullnvoid (11/6/18)

smertin said:


> wow this sounds like an amazing time! im pretty new to brewing. done 3 BIAB's with a stock pot on a burner in the garden, the mrs just treated me to a robobrew as an early birthday pressie though
> Just made a stout today but keen for getting my moneys worth from the machine! what date in july is it? have some family over for my birthday mid july. how do I keep notified about future meet ups if i cant make this one though? would love to get a brew ready that ive taken my time about to give out to everyone!



Pm me 

They happen twice a year generally. July and November


----------



## Gollywog (28/6/18)

I've PM'd Idzy but also thought I would update this thread to say I am coming here to help people gauge numbers. 50DM's would very quickly get hard to manage!

Attendees
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Midnight Brew
11. Husky
12. Curly79
13. Technobabble66
14. homebrewnewb
15. Malt Junkie
16. Dr Rocks
17. Danscraftbeer
18. Laxation
19. Whiteferret
20. GrumpyPaul
21. TheWiggman
22. knot_gillty
23. EastVicLad
24. Gollywog

Cubists
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3ThAL
9. MartinOC
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. Laxation
18. Whiteferret
19. GrumpyPaul
20. TheWiggman
21. EastVicLad
22. Gollywog

Swappers
1. Droid
2. Idzy
3. Nullnvoid
4. AJ80
5. Mardoo
6. Micbrew
7. JB
8. DJ_L3THAL
9. Midnight Brew
10. Husky
11. Curly79
12. Technobabble66
13. homebrewnewb
14. Dr Rocks
15. Danscraftbeer
16. Laxation
17. Whiteferret
18. GrumpyPaul
19. EastVicLad
20. Gollywog*

*Bit worried about the beer I intend to swap - Pavlova Cream Ale - I dont have a fermentation fridge at the moment and the temp keeps going all over the place. Got it in a small room now with the heat belt. Fingers crossed it doesn't go to crap on me!


----------

